# "glänzende "Effekt



## untread (5. August 2003)

Hi, 

mich würde interessieren wie im "Banner" dieser Seite der glänzende  Effekt gemacht wird

-------> KLICKME <-------


----------



## zirag (5. August 2003)

Die musst Du brushen. Nimm einfach weisse Farbe und brush die Highlights in weiss , dann kannst du noch nen gauschen Weichzeichner ( oder einen anderen mit reinbringen ) so bekommst du ein gutes Ergebnis .

hier hab ich mal was in ein paar Sekunden gemacht






ich denke mit mehr Zeit und Veinarbeiten bekommste nen gutes Ergebnis


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. August 2003)

Mit einem 3D Programm.

In Photoshop könnte das hier helfen, nur blau einfärben, wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## zirag (5. August 2003)

Warum denn ein 3D Programm , er wollte doch nur wissen wie man die Glanzeffekte macht und nicht das ganze Ding !
( nimms net persönlich   )


----------



## untread (5. August 2003)

danke erstmal! schau mir das Tutorial mal an!

mit 3D Programm wärs bestimmt einfacher aber ich bleibe mal lieber bei Photoshop...


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZiRaG _
> *Warum denn ein 3D Programm , er wollte doch nur wissen wie man die Glanzeffekte macht und nicht das ganze Ding !
> ( nimms net persönlich   ) *



Naja, wenn man das in einem 3D Programm macht wird der Glanzeffekt ja ganz automatisch erstellt. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Textur an (Sorry, ich bin kein 3D Experte).

Btw:
Dieses blaue Zeug auf der Site erinnert mich da an so eine Seite ...


----------



## zirag (5. August 2003)

Naja , aber wenn er ein Bild hat und nur wissen will wie man diese Glanzeffekte macht denn brauch er auch kein 3D Programm 

Aber wir wissen ja nicht was er vorhat , vielleicht will er auch mit 3D arbeiten


----------

